# UFC In the Wall Street Journal



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2006)

> LAS VEGAS -- With its history of glitzy championship bouts, this city's famous gambling Strip is boxing's home turf. But when longtime fans Brian Schulz and Derek Ellis drove five-plus hours here from northern Utah one recent Saturday night, the hottest fight in town wasn't staged in a boxing ring. It was inside "the Octagon."
> 
> The Octagon is the eight-sided, fenced-in battleground used by the *Ultimate Fighting* Championship, the martial arts-inspired circuit that is fast gaining popularity nationwide. Here in Las Vegas, the sport -- known for its chokeholds, elbow punches and acrobatic takedowns -- is making a run at boxing's supremacy.



Read the rest here: http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=2351


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

Now if only we could get the NHB payrate up to the level of comparable proboxers, we could really see some cool stuff.


----------

